# IPhone and Laptop internet display



## sailbrina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have an IPhone and would like to use it as the internet connection with my laptop and display the internet sites on the laptop. Is this possible? Do I need a special cable or card or anything?

Thanks!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

way back when, i used a motorola phone in a similar manner to what i think you are asking - and yes there was a cable involved - my problem in doing this was the number of minutes 'burned' in just a minor amount of surfing - [i was just checking my email] - sure made me figure out a different way real quick!!!

today the cards to plug into a laptop for - i guess you could call it 'cell-phone service' for laptops are readily available

thread with some similar info:
Tech Support Guy Forums > General Technology > Reviews >
HugesNet vs. Wild Blue
http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/817373-hugesnet-vs-wild-blue.html


----------

